# planting for crows/doves????help plase guys



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i live near a neborhood and i have to use a pellet gun. so what i try to do is get the crows to land and eat. i also try that with decoys. i planted corn and lettuce for rabbits. any ideas. i only have a 10x10 place beside a powerline where doves land if you no how i can drop them that would be helpful as well
the power line is too tall to pick one off of it though. 
help please season starts in 4 weeks.(i live in sc)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In ND you cannot hunt doves along powerlines. 
In ND you cannot hunt upland with anything less than a .410.

I'm guessing you're not in ND. Plant sunflowers. Doves like em.


----------



## Klay08 (Aug 29, 2006)

i use millet, they love it


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

decoys...millet...corn...cabbage...beans(soy and green) IDK what else to till ya


----------

